# MS-7525 (Boston)



## LOST_6 (May 5, 2011)

How much memory will the MS-7525 (Boston) support?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Supports up to 4GB (2GB per slot)

Motherboard Specifications, MS-7525 (Boston) Compaq Presario SR5518F Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## LOST_6 (May 5, 2011)

I have read that before, being that I have a 64 bit system and not 32 does that mean it will hold more than 4gb


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

No, You are still limited to 4GB. 



> Supports up to 4 GB* on 32 bit PCs


That just means that the 32-bit OS will not recognized the full 4GB


----------



## LOST_6 (May 5, 2011)

makinu1der2 said:


> No, You are still limited to 4GB.
> 
> 
> 
> That just means that the 32-bit OS will not recognized the full 4GB


 
Thanks for the help. Just wasted $85 on 4gb gskill stick. Oh well lesson learned.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

LOST_6 said:


> Thanks for the help. Just wasted $85 on 4gb gskill stick. Oh well lesson learned.


Return it or sell it.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

There are always going to be two factors that limit the RAM your computer can use:

1. The maximum the hardware can handle.
2. The maximum supported by the OS.

The actual limit will be the smaller of the two.


----------

